# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Geisterglaube in Thailand

## schiene

Sie sind überall und die meisten Thais glauben fest daran.Unerklärliche Dinge werden oftmals mit Geistern in Verbindung gebracht.
Ein Video "geistert" zur Zeit durch das Internet.
Sehr gut gemacht und wirkt wirklich sehr realistisch....

----------


## wein4tler

Netter Film. Obwohl Geschichten über telekinetische Phänomene überliefert sind, konnte bisher kein wissenschaftlich anerkannter Nachweis ihrer Existenz erbracht werden.

----------


## schiene

In der Provinz Pathum Thani wurde ein Geist gesichtet bezw.fotografiert.


mehr dazu gibt's hier zu lesen...
http://bangkok.coconuts.co/2014/06/2...ist-ordination

----------


## isaanfan

Das Bild hier vom letzten Jahr, öffentlich und groß ausgestellt in Prachuap Khiri Khan, soll die Exisatenz wohl auch beweisen. (Kann leider den Text nicht übersetzen, habe aber Zweifel, daß sich binnen einer Minute das Wolkenbild so sehr verändert)

----------


## deti

Hallo 
Ich persönlich glaube ja nicht an Geister, und es gibt fast immer eine Erklärung für solche Fotos wie zB Spiegelungen, Schatten usw.

----------


## wein4tler

*Geister, Amulette, Zauber, Brahmanen und Hindu-Götter: Was ist eigentlich "Thai-Buddhismus"?
*

Wenn in der westlichen Welt ein Vortrag über Buddhismus gehalten wird, kann man darauf zählen, daß nur sehr wenige Thais dabei ihre Religion wiedererkennen würden. Im Westen so bekannte Details wie zum Beispiel der "achtfache Pfad" sind in Thailand oft nur ausgesprochenen Experten bekannt. Und die allgemein verbreitete Furcht vor Geistern, der Glaube an Astrologie, Amulette, magische Tätowierungen und Zauberei ... ja, was ist das eigentlich? Was hat das mit Buddhismus zu tun?

Barend Jan Terwiel schrieb mit *"Monks and Magic"* ein unentbehrliches Werk über den Thai-Buddhismus.

steer Bangkok/Berlin.
"Es handelt sich um Thai-Buddhismus", sagt Barend Jan Terwiel, einer der besten westlichen Kenner dieses Themas. Terwiel definiert "Thai-Buddhismus" anders, als man es immer wieder hört und liest, seit F. Max Müller den Buddhismus im 19.Jahrhundert für Europäer salonfähig gemacht hat: Grundelement sei die  "animistische Suppe", die über Jahrhunderte hinweg durch buddhistische Elemente und Brahmanische Riten zu einem lebendigen religiösen "Eintopf" geworden sei.
Terwiel weiß, wovon er schreibt: Als junger Mann trat er in einen Tempel ein, machte aus seinem Aufenthalt eine Feldstudie und schrieb das bis heute wichtigste wissenschaftliche Buch über religiöse Zeremonien in Thailand: Monks and Magic.
Über die neueste Auflage und die Entstehung dieses Buches wurde jetzt erstmals ausführlich auf Deutsch berichtet. 

*Die Entdeckung des Thai-Buddhismus 
*
Der Rezensent preist *Monks and Magic* dabei nicht nur als Werk, das Erklärungen für die religiöse Welt der Thais anbietet, sondern auch deshalb, weil es auch viele – nicht nur religiösen – Rituale beschreibt, die in der thailändischen Gesellschaft allgegenwärtig sind: Etwa, wie Kleinkinder schon lernen, die üblichen Höflichkeitsgesten zu produzieren und die gesellschaftlich verlangten Respekts- und Unterwerfungspositionen einzunehmen, wie sich die Erziehung der Mädchen und Jungen unterscheidet und inwiefern im Rahmen der Erziehung zu Respekt und Gehorsam gegenüber Eltern, höhergestellten Personen, dem König, der Religion und der Staatsmacht erstaunliche Parallelen zwischen der religiösen und nationalistischen Erziehung bestehen. 

Daß die zahlreichen Geister vorgestellt werden, ist zu erwarten. Breiten Raum nimmt die Schilderung der Herstellung und des Vertriebs der allgegenwärtigen Amulette und Abbildern berühmter Mönche, des Buddha oder gar von früheren Königen ein, sowie die Gründe für deren individuellen Gebrauch. Ebenso geht es um den Eintritt ins Kloster und das Verlassen desselben; um Sexualität, Homosexualität und Lüge; religiöse Tätowierung, Partnerwerbung, Familiengründung, Hausbau, Alter und Tod.
Aufschlußreich auch der Abschnitt über das Verhalten der Mönche zu Frauen und die Stellung der Frauen im Umfeld der Mönche. Dem Weiblichen begegnet man auch im Sangkha des Thai-Buddhismus – wie im Klerus der meisten Religionen – nicht auf Augenhöhe: Selbst dann, wenn er einen Hund berührt, sollte sich ein Mönch möglichst erst vergewissern, daß es ein Rüde ist... 

Barend Jan Terwiel: Monks and Magic. Revisiting a Classic Study of Religious Ceremonies in Thailand. Fourth Revised Edition. Copenhagen: NIAS Press 2013, 312 Seiten, broschiert ISBN 978-87-7694-101-7, £19.99, Preis in Deutschland ab ca. 28 Euro. 

Quelle: http://www.phakinee.com/barend-jan-terwiel-monks-magic/

----------


## schiene

Mein Bekannter welcher unser Haus gemietet hatte war ja mit dem Moped tötl.verunglückt.
Ein Bekannter von ihm hat vor ein paar Tagen seine persönlichen Dinge abgeholt.Was nicht gefunden wurde war
ein Speicherstick und einige Papiere.
Vorgestern Träumte meine Frau von ihrem Großvater welcher vor einigen Monaten verstorben ist und dieser sagte ihr im Traum
"passt auf die Unterwäsche im Haus auf".Damit konnte sie nichts anfangen und überlegte.Dann rief sie ihre Mutter in Thailand an
und bat sie nochmals in unserem Haus nachzuschauen.Tatsächlich fand sie noch Unterwäsche und in dieser war ein Bündel mit 
Dollarnoten,der gesuchte Speicherstick und einige Papiere mit Pinnummern und Paßwörtern.

----------


## wein4tler

Hier einige Kostproben aus dem Buch "Reisen in Siam im Jahre 1863" von Dr. Adolf Bastian.

Die Zauberer kennen verschiedene Arten der Phi-Khun, die sie in Form von Knochen und Steinen in den Leib dadurch Erkrankter zaubern. Die gefährlichsten aber sind die Phi-Xim, die der Geisterdoktor, wenn es gelingt sie auszutreiben, in der Gestalt eines krähenähnlichen Vogels, fortfliegen sieht. Er muß dann noch beim Patienten bleiben, denn in dem Augenblick, wo er ihn verlassen würde, kehrt die Krähe zurück und zerhackt die Eingeweide, sodaß der Tod des Erkrankten unausbleiblich wäre.

Die Zauberer der Laos, sowohl wie der Karen sind wohlerfahren in der Zauberkunst der Sai Khun, indem sie sich auf die haut eines Büffel setzen und dieselbe durch Hexerei (Jek) zusammenschrumpfen lassen, sodaß sie zuletzt nur mehr auf eine Handbreite reduziert ist. Dieses komprimierte Stück Haut wird dann in Wasser aufgelöst. Wenn man davon gegen einen Baum spritzt, so verdorrt dieser. Spritzt man aber gegen einen Menschen, so erfolgt der Tod, da sich in dessen Inneren die Haut wieder zur ursprünglichen Größe und Form eines Büffels aufbläht und so den Körper zerreisst.
Beim Verbrennen der Leiche bleibt ein Klumpen zäher Masse unverkohlt zurück. Die Siamesen bestechen oft die Bestatter ihnen ein Stück davon zu beschaffen, denn wer etwas davon gegessen hat, bleibt von den Folgen dieses zaubers geschützt.

Die Laos werden von den Siamesen gefürchtet, weil sie Phi Phob (als spiritus familiaris) in ihren Häusern halten.
Ein einem Zauberer dienstbar gemachter Phi Phob kann als Sai Khun in den Körper anderer geschickt werden und verwandelt sich dort in einen Klumpen Fleisch oder Leder, wodurch er zu unheilbarer Krankheit und in der Folge zum Tod führt.

Wenn nach der Zitierung (Geisterufen) eines bösen Geistes, der Magier ihm im richtigen Augenblick den Kopf abschlägt, so verwandelt sich die Seele eines Mannes in einen Phi-Kahang, die einer Frau in einen Phi-Kasü. Der Kopf geht in der Gestalt eines feurigen Balles eines Gespenstes herum (Phai-Lok). Der kopflose Rumpf bleibt im Haus zurück, wird aber bei Tagesanbruch wieder mit dem Kopf vereint.

Von einem hastigen und gierigen Esser sagen die Siamesen Phi takla Khao (er ist von einem Phi takla besessen). Der Phi takla ist ein Dämon, der nie gesättigt werden kann und alles frisst.

Die Mae Sü wird als spezielle Schutzpatronin der Kinder angesehen. Wenn ein Kind stürzt ohne sich zu verletzen, so hat es Mae Sü mit ihren Händen aufgefangen. 
Ihr sind sogar Lieder gewidmet:

"Oh, in Farben strahlende Dame, oh Engel, so jung und schön, strecke deine Hände aus und breite aus dein magisches Netz.
Entfalte deine Wunderkraft. Die Augenbrauen in hochgeschwungenem Bogen dicht beisammen, die Wimpern lang und fein.
Um den schwellenden Busen hebt sich im Atem das flatternde Tuch. Ach, schön bist Du, herrlich und schön, in Farben strahlende Dame,
oh in Gold strahlende du!"

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wie immer sehr informativ...weinler  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Der Mönch und seine angeblich magischen Kräfte*

Wochenblitz, 29. Juli 2015

*Maha Sarakham:* - Ein Mönch aus der Provinz Mara Sarakham, der behauptet magische Kräfte zu besitzen, ist von den Behörden festgenommen worden weil der Verdacht eines betrügerischen Vorgehens nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann.

Das Bezirksgericht hatte gegen Phra Wichit Wisuttho (50 Jahre) einen Haftbefehl erlassen und er wurde am Dienstag vor dem Klosterzentrum Song-Puai in der Gemeinde Yang verhaftet. Die Festnahme folgte einer Anzeige, weil er behauptete religiöse Beschwörungen durchführen zu können, denen zufolge der Mönch Steine in begehrte Metall-Amulette verwandeln könnte.
Phra Wichit lebte im Tempel Pa Kudrang (Maha Sarakham) bevor er zum Klosterzentrum wechselte und hätte dort viele Menschen betrogen, die diese magischen Amulette kauften. Jene Käufer waren natürlich enttäuscht, dass die Amulette keine wundersame Eigenschaften hatten, wie der Mönch immer wieder behauptete. Allerdings hatten sich die meisten Opfer nicht gewagt eine Anzeige zu erstatten.

Die Crime Suppression Divison (CSD) hatte sich diesem Fall schließlich gewidmet und die Polizei des Distrikts Phon hinzugezogen, um den Mönch hinsichtlich seiner magischen Kräfte zu befragen. Er hatte sich von dem Geld seiner Opfer bereits drei Autos für den persönlichen Gebrauch zugelegt.

Bei seiner Verhaftung willigte er ein, dass Mönchstum zu verlassen, um den Fall vor Gericht auszutragen. Phra Wichit Wisuttho bestritt jedoch die Vorwürfe des Betrugs während seiner Zeit als Mönch.
Der Mönch räumte aber ein, dass er vor seiner Ordination im Jahr 2009 *als Laienbruder ein Gauner* war. CSD-Ermittler werfen ihm dennoch Betrug vor und er wurde der Polizei übergeben, um sich zu verantworten.

Ob hier die guten Geister geholfen haben, einen Betrüger zu überführen?

----------


## wein4tler

*Geister nicht Schuld am Tod hunderter Hühner*

Wochenblitz, 10. Okt. 2015

Ayutthaya - Die Todesfälle von hunderten Hühnern in Dörfern des Distrikts Nakhon Luang sind das Ergebnis von Hundebissen und nicht durch Geister, wie "Phi Krasue" oder "Phi Pop" verursacht worden, wie Bewohner befürchteten und unerschrockene Ermittler widerlegen konnten.

Boonsueb Tulathong, Chef des Amtes für Viehzucht, sagte am Donnerstag, dass Beamte, Soldaten und Polizisten den geheimnisvollen Todesfällen des Geflügels in den Dörfern Moo 1 und 3 nachgingen. Es konnte mit Sicherheit ausgeschlossen werden, dass Geister dafür verantwortlich waren und eine weitere Untersuchung sollte in Betracht gezogen werden, um herauszufinden, wer diese Gerüchte in die Welt setzte.

Nach dem Glauben ist ein *Phi Krasue* ein weiblicher Geist mit einem schwebenden Kopf, von dessen die inneren Organe herabhängen und ein *Phi Pop* ist ein Gespenst, das sich in den Gedärmen des Menschen einnistet und ihn von innen heraus auffrisst.

Nachdem diese Gerüchte in den letzten Monaten verbreitet wurden, lebten die Menschen in den Dörfern mit der Angst, dass die schrecklichen Geister ihre Hühner töten würden. Das Geistergerücht hat auch den Weg in die Medien gefunden und die Behörden waren gezwungen eine Untersuchung einzuleiten. Herr Boonsueb sagte, dass Ermittler die toten Hühner untersucht hätten und die Menschen davon überzeugen konnten, dass keine Geister ihr Unwesen treiben würden.

Theerayut Pinrat, die zwischen dem 18. August und 25. September 82 Hühner verlor, bestätigte zudem, dass die Tiere durch Hundebisse getötet wurden und nicht durch irgendwelche Geister. Befragungen der Nachbarn ergaben dasselbe. Einige der Hühner, die überlebten, zeigten deutlich Bisswunden.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen wurden Videokameras in den Hühnerställen aufgestellt, deren Aufnahmen nichts Ungewöhnliches zeigten.

----------


## schiene

Ein kleiner Bericht aus einer deutschen Zeitung zu dem Thema:
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/panor...rt1298934.html

----------


## thedi

Ich liebe verblüffende Zaubertricks.

In Thailand werden immer mal wieder übernatürliche Kräfte demonstriert. Dieses mal war es ein Mönch, der in einer Pfanne mit kochendem Öl sitzt. Dies anlässlich einer Zeremonie in der er seine Unverletzbarkeit  demonstriert. Man kann ihm auch Talisman Anhänger geben, bei denen er dann die magischen Kräfte wieder auflädt.

Hier der Heilige in Aktion:


Vollständiger Bericht http://bangkok.coconuts.co//2015/02/...mmers-stew-pot

Im obigen Bericht wird der Trick, den der Mönch anwendet, in einem Video erklärt - leider in Thai. Ich übersetze hier das wesentliche:

Die Pfanne, in der der Mönch sitzt, enthält einen Rost. Der Mönch sitzt (kniet) nicht auf dem Boden der Pfanne, sondern auf dem Rost.In der Pfanne ist Wasser und Öl. Wasser ist schwerer, das Öl schwimmt oben auf.Der Mönch sitzt im Öl und kommt nicht mit dem Wasser das darunter ist in Berührung.Das Wasser wird heiss und beginnt zu kochen. Die Wärmeübertragung zum Öl ist aber schlecht. Das Öl bleibt kühl - es vermischt sich ja nicht mit dem Wasser.Wenn das Wasser zu kochen beginnt, steigen Blasen durch das Öl auf. Das sind Wasserdampf Blasen. Es sieht so aus als ob das Öl koche, tatsächlich ist es nur handwarm.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen

Thedi

----------


## rampo

Bei uns im Dorf , von uns Buddha sei dank 2 Km entfernt  haben wieder die Geister zugeschlagen .

So alle 10 Jahren  kommen sie , ins  Dorf  und dan heists  Geisteraustreibung  hab das schon einmal erlebt .

Muss aber sagen auch vor 10 Jahren  bei der Austreibung , sind trotztem  noch ein paar  GEISTIGE  NOCKERPATZL  geblieben .

Warum  GEISTER  , es gab die letzten 2 Wochen  4 Todes faelle  ist aber nichts besonderes  , nur die 4 waren vorher nicht Krank 

der Tod kam ganz ueberaschen  und das besondere  an den Toten Haende und Fuesse  Dunkelgruen  fast Schwarz.

Will aber keine Bilder von  dem Letzten  einstellen , ist nichts fuer schwache Nerven.

Allso mit einen ISAAN WORT  GEISTER  SIND  VOR ORT .

Da muss was gemacht werden das sie verschwinden .


Die Geister schnur wird geflochten aus JA KAA oder so aehnlich heist das Gras  aus den ein Strick geflochten wird .

50 m sollen es werden .

Hab mir ein paar Fische auf den Gril  geschmissen , Pla selit  die werden nicht Groesser  nur so.






Fg. Fortsetzung  folgt  bis sie fort sind die Geister.

----------


## rampo

Das Geflochtene  Gruenzeug  wird  um das  gehaengt  ,  mit   Knoblauch geht  da nix  den Essen  die Geister .








Dan wird  das Gruenzeug mit  einer Weissen Schnur  verbunden .





Die weisse Schnur geht bis in Dorf , wo dan Morgen  das vertreiben  beginnt.


Hab zu meiner Biene gesagt ob ich die  austreibung  machen darf , ihre  Antwort  daheim  ja auswerts nicht hast keine 

Arbeitserlaubniss .

Fg.  Morgen das Treiben .

----------


## rampo

Mit der Klebereis  Kugel ,  faehrt man ueber den ganzen Koerper  um Frei von geistern zu werden .

Aber  den Koerper mit der Kugel nicht berueren , wie bei der Kontrolle am Flughafen .

Habs natuerlich auch gemacht , beim Hoseduerl  brauchte ich es nicht machen  da von allen Guten und Boesen   Geisternder Teil befreit ist .

Jede Familie macht das oder auch nicht die Reiskugel geht dan mit zu den Moenchen , und zum Austeiber .

Jede  Kugel  von den Familien  wird  Extra  beschwoehrt  ,  darum die Party  ca 6 Stunden dauert  .

Fuer mich wars nach  30 Minuten vorbei , gab keinen Kaffee und Rauchen war auch nicht erlaubt .






Die Namotasa  Truppe  wartete schon , ich warf  mich ins getuemmel .

Wie fast immer  an der vordersten  Front .





Der  Mann  in Weis  uebernimmt  das  austreiben , ich hoffe er macht das gut .


Noch nicht fertig , so was muss man erleben  und genissen .

----------


## rampo

80 %  der  Eingeborenen  vom Dorf  haben den Fest  beigewohnt , 20 %  sind zur Arbeit .
Recht viel mehr als die 20 %  arbeiten  nur wen sie lust haben , sie geniesen halt das Leben  ich kanns verstehen  wuerde es auch so 
machen wehre ich Thai .

Aber die meisten  Falang  versteht  man das halt nicht.












Die Klebereis Kugel kommen dan  auf die Ausengrenze vom Dorf   , muss aber eine Kreuzung  sein  die in alle Himmelsrichtungen geht .

Eine Richtung geht halt immer wieder in die Richtung vom Dorf , ich kann nur hoffen die naehmen sie dan nicht .

Ist dan natuerlich Party fuer unser Wildhunde , bei 50 Kg  Reis  haben sie schon was zum verschlingen .

Noch nicht fertig 1 x  komme ich noch .

----------


## rampo

Vor 10 Jahren  wars ein wenig anders die  Geisteraustreibung .

Es waren 3  Eingeborene im Dorfteich  ertrunken , ist halt so wen man nicht schwimmen kann.

Damals wars  ein Wassergeist , man hat da   Wurfnetze reingeschmissen dan die Netze rausgeholt und mit Stoecken auf die Netze 

geschlagen .

Bin schon neugierig  was in  10 Jahren wieder kommt , ich hoff ich erlebe es noch und die Geister hollen mich nicht vorher .

Man bekommt dan noch  gesegnete oder geweite  Steinchen  die man auf   die Daecher der ganzen gebaeude  wirft auch Saustall 
 Huener  und und .

Hab da zu meiner Frau gesagt gibts die Lavasteine nich noch Groesser.

Eine Geweiten Buschen gabs auch noch dazu .




So das wars  , hier  im Isaan  ist halt immer  was Los  und das noch Positiv .

Fg.

----------


## wein4tler

Schöner Beitrag, Rampo. Die Welt der Geister ist für die Isaaner so gegeben. Die Menschen haben auf den plötzlichen Tod ihrer Mitmenschen in der dörflichen Gemeinschaft mit einem Ritual reagiert um die Geisterwelt zu besänftigen und den Tabu-Bruch zu bereinigen. Der Dorfschamane wird mit den Mönchen schon den richtigen Weg gefunden haben.
Die Leute werden dadurch beruhigt und der Alltag kann wieder aufgenommen werden. Es gibt neben den Hausgeistern eben auch die wilden Geister und die hat man durch das Ritual zu besänftigen bzw. zu vertreiben versucht. Eine Kombination von Reinigungsritual und Vertreibungsritual. Manchmal werden auch die Türpfosten gewaschen. Auch der Verwandtschaftsgrad der Verstorbenen spielt eine Rolle.

----------


## wein4tler

*Malaysia: Geisterberichte an Schulen werden untersucht*

Bericht des ORF, 15. Nov. 2016

Die Schüler schreien wie Tiger, beißen, kratzen und sind bärenstark: Das Bildungsministerium in Malaysia beschäftigt sich jetzt mit den Vorgängen an einer Schule, nachdem Schüler, Eltern und Lehrer behaupten, die Kinder dort seien von Geistern besessen. „Das Ministerium prüft die Vorgänge und arbeitet an einem Untersuchungsbericht“, sagte Vizebildungsminister P. Kamalanathan heute.
Sein Chef Mahdzir Khalid meinte am Rande einer Pressekonferenz, das Ganze müsse psychologische Ursachen haben. Die Schule in Negeri Sembilan 60 Kilometer südlich der Hauptstadt Kuala Lumpur meldet seit Wochen bizarres Verhalten. Mindestens 40 der sieben- bis zwölfjährigen Schüler sei betroffen. Sie klagten über Kopfschmerzen, Übelkeit und Schwindelgefühle, bevor sie sich wie Tiger benähmen.
Ein Lehrer sagte voller Überzeugung, die Kinder seien von Geistern besessen: „Wenn wir mit ihnen reden, werden sie fordernd, aber wir können diesen Geistern nicht vertrauen.“ Die Schulkantine sei untersucht worden. Am Essen könne es nicht liegen, sagte der Lehrer. Prüfungsstress sei auch ausgeschlossen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich liebe verblüffende Zaubertricks.
> 
> In Thailand werden immer mal wieder übernatürliche Kräfte demonstriert. Dieses mal war es ein Mönch, der in einer Pfanne mit kochendem Öl sitzt. Dies anlässlich einer Zeremonie in der er seine Unverletzbarkeit  demonstriert. Man kann ihm auch Talisman Anhänger geben, bei denen er dann die magischen Kräfte wieder auflädt.
> 
> Hier der Heilige in Aktion:
> Anhang 8881
> 
> Vollständiger Bericht http://bangkok.coconuts.co//2015/02/...mmers-stew-pot
> 
> ...


Das machen die jedes Mal  beim Vegetarien-Festival bei uns. Der Heilige haelt dann Unterarme ins "kochende" Oel.

Alles andere ist auch Fake bzw Piercing!



















Mit dem Lauf ueber gluehende Kohlen, kann man Farrangs nicht mehr imponieren, Thais schon.

Die haben dann noch eine Leiter mit Rasier-Messer scharfen Sprossen. 
Da ist ein Code mit bunten Baendern angebracht. Die Farbkombination bedeutet dann zB
-in der Mitte ist stumpf
-links ist stumpf
-rechts ist stumpf
-uebersteigen, da alles scharf ist

Ich habe vier Metallzauberringe, fast 20 cm Durchmesser, die ziehe ich mir durch die Backe.  ::

----------

